
Assange: Google's just an arm of US government - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/17/assange_googles_just_an_arm_of_the_scary_us_government/
======
esalman
I wonder why he is referred to as "The blond hacker" in the article.

